# Other reasons for green poop



## weeirishlass (Mar 30, 2006)

DD has been having greenish poop a lot recently. I don't think it's a fore/hind imbalance, because she only nurses off one side at a time, but the post below got me worried! I haven't been eating any chocolate, I know that can cause it. She is pushing her first teeth through, could that cause it? Any other ideas?


----------



## siobhang (Oct 23, 2005)

One cause can be dairy in mom's diet. You can try cutting out all dairy for a bit to see if that changes things.

Personally, I could never cut out dairy - I am soooo addicted to cheese, yogurt, milk in my coffee, etc. DS2 gets green poops for a few days when I overindulge in dairy, but he doesn't seem to be in any pain or discomfort. And he is still at 90% percentile for weight.

My thinking is that green poop now and again isn't a problem, if there are no other issues to be concerned with.

Siobhan


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I posted concerned about my guy's green poop. Someone suggested it could be a sign of an allergy. He cut teeth a few days later, I'm sure that's what caused it.


----------



## mom2owen1 (May 12, 2005)

green poop is also a sign of their digestive system pushing things through faster then normal. like when they are fighting a bug, for example.

i have also read, although i cannot remember where, that the excess saliva from teething can cause green poop.


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

That was my thought...I read that too about excess saliva.


----------



## Ape94 (Apr 5, 2004)

whenever my ds1 would cut a tooth, his poops would get more green and slimy. I think it was due to the excess saliva. But once he would cut the tooth, his poops would get back to normal.


----------



## mom2PJS (May 25, 2006)

If he's only got green poop and not misery, I wouldn't worry much... especially if it's temporary. I have foremilk/hindmilk imbalance and milk sensitivity. Trust me the green poops are only one of a host of problems with those issues... Probably the teeth.

"Personally, I could never cut out dairy - I am soooo addicted to cheese, yogurt, milk in my coffee, etc. DS2 gets green poops for a few days when I overindulge in dairy, but he doesn't seem to be in any pain or discomfort. "

Trust me Siobhan... you would. It really stinks, but you would do it to avoid hours of screaming agony. God what I wouldn't do for a grilled cheese sandwich and some ice cream right now.


----------



## mom2owen1 (May 12, 2005)

on the OT of dairy, i did cut it out and then was able to slowly add it back in. wasn't all that great anymore. i think the anticipation of having it was so great, i made it better then the reality.


----------

